# mit Ajax ein Image vom Server holen



## Generic1 (11. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab als Frontend eine JSP und im Backend Spring 2.5.
Ich möchte jetzt je nach JSP- Buttonklick ein anderes Image anzeigen. 
Ich frag mich jetzt, wie man das am Besten macht, muss ich mir da das ganze Image runterladen (also vom Server zum JSP mit AJAX) oder kann ich mir da einfach den Link zu dem Image schicken lassen und diesen Link dann in ein <img src=... /> einbauen?
Vielen Dank,
lg
Generic1


----------



## Generic1 (11. Jan 2011)

ist die Frage jetzt falsch gestellt oder ist das etwas außergewöhnliches?


----------



## Noctarius (11. Jan 2011)

Klar kannst du dir einfach die URL holen und ein DOM Element erzeugen und in den bestehenden DOM einsetzen.


----------

